# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Problme de MAJ des podcasts dans iTunes

## phdovf

Je tlcharge beaucoup de podcasts.
Quand je m'absente, je laisse iTunes ouvert pour que les tlchargements continuent pendant mon absence.
Mais  mon retour, j'ai rgulirement le message suivant :
"iTunes a arrt de mettre  jour ce podcasts car vous n'avez cout aucun pisode rcemment. Souhaitez-vous reprendre l'actualisation de ce podcast ?"
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire s'il est possible de dsactiver cette fonction dans iTunes ?
Car je retrouve beaucoup de tlchargements interrompus  mon retour.
Par avance merci.
Philippe

----------

